# Whatsapp installation



## jaiswalrohitkr (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello Team,
I am trying to install whatsapp on my samsung galaxy grand, the installation completes however when it comes to window to confirm country code and the phone number it is giving me error. The error is "unable to conect.Please check that you are connected to the internet and try again. Please reboot your phone if oyur connection problem persists". However the internet is working fine and I have even rebooted my phone several times. Please help starting whatsapp for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Find the app at the Google Store. Look at the comments. 100 to 1 says that you are not the only one with the problem. In other words, it's probably the app.


----------

